# Moccasin Creek State Park GA



## KLBTJTALLY1 (May 23, 2016)

Thinking about going here and want to see if anyone has any experience with it.

Thanks.


----------



## Big7 (May 23, 2016)

The park is nice and clean.

Lake Burton is a good fishery too..


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (May 24, 2016)

Big7 said:


> The park is nice and clean.
> 
> Lake Burton is a good fishery too..



Thanks for the info.


----------



## 660griz (May 24, 2016)

Very small. Surrounded(on 3 sides) by a pretty major road. I stopped and fished but, stayed elsewhere.
Pretty though.


----------



## 3ringer (May 24, 2016)

What I remember is a small horseshoe shaped campground with no shade or privacy. It is right on the lake though.


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 24, 2016)

You better already have a reservation or pray for a cancellation. It's usually booked up.


----------



## riprap (May 24, 2016)

Sites are real close together.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 24, 2016)

I think it's popular because of it's location. It's a nice park with some shade. We camped there a few times and went to the Georgia Mtn. Fair. Wildcat Creek with a sliding rock & trout fishing is close by.
We fished in the lake from the pier some. 
There was a hiking trail nearby. Hemlock Falls if I recall. It's a short ride up to the Tallulah River campgrounds from there. You can fish in that river too. It's a nice drive up to the Tallulah River even if you don't fish.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 25, 2016)

Gonna be tough to get in a lot of the SP's without reservations for memorial day. Mocassin Creek is not bad, especially with the lake and trout streams close by. It is a very crowded camper park (not much else to the park itself) Same for Toccoa, it's more of an RV Park with some good trails to hike and the Gorge attraction is real close. 

What is your desired target requirements? Maybe we can give you some other options.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 25, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What is your desired target requirements? Maybe we can give you some other options.



Careful what you give out.... 

I've personally never stayed there due to the crowds. There are a lot more options around that area and less crowded.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 25, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Careful what you give out....
> 
> I've personally never stayed there due to the crowds. There are a lot more options around that area and less crowded.



I'm not givin up my favorite go too's for anybody, less they're a Bama fan.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 25, 2016)

One might fair better getting into a National Forest Campground. They're not quite as popular as the state parks although they don't have electricity or hot showers. Lake Winfield Scott has hot showers.
It's usually cool enough during Memorial day weekend to not need A/C in the mountains.  

It looks like Lake Winfield Scott NF is the only National Forest campground that accepts reservations. That one is also one of the most popular. I remember staying their a few times when we couldn't get into Vogel SP.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (May 25, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gonna be tough to get in a lot of the SP's without reservations for memorial day. Mocassin Creek is not bad, especially with the lake and trout streams close by. It is a very crowded camper park (not much else to the park itself) Same for Toccoa, it's more of an RV Park with some good trails to hike and the Gorge attraction is real close.
> 
> What is your desired target requirements? Maybe we can give you some other options.



See new thread!  

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## Mark R (Jun 6, 2016)

Is there tent camping or primitive camping sites there ? do they stay booked up as well ?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 7, 2016)

thicketbuster said:


> Is there tent camping or primitive camping sites there ? do they stay booked up as well ?



Alot of free primitive camping in the area. USFS lands are abundant !! The campground is next to the the old Lake Burton WMA !!


----------



## natureman (Jun 7, 2016)

Also, nice primitive sites on Wildcat Creek a few miles south.  Here is some video that I shot there.  

<p>Wildcat Creek from Mark Williams on Vimeo.</p>


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 8, 2016)

MC is great for kids. Sites are fairly tight and reservations, as some have said, must me made well in advance. Lots of good trout fishing near by. There is a child only trout fishing area on the Park.


----------



## KDarsey (Jul 30, 2016)

Children 10 & under & old folks 65 & up can fish in the park. VERY popular with the 'local' folks but these are your older locals that are super good folks.
  I think it is a 'hidden gem'....but I'm partial to it. ( I volunteer there about 1/2 the year)


----------

